# Glossary of Reformed Acronyms



## sastark (Jul 27, 2005)

VirginiaHuegonut suggested (jokingly) that someone start a Glossary of Reformed Acronyms, so here we go.

Please add the acronym and what it stands for. I will post this on my web site, eventually (http://www.geocities.com/crusader1517). Have fun!

------------------------------
*Glossary of Reformed Acronyms*


3FU. Three Forms of Unity
AAPC. Auburn Avenue Pastor´s Conference
ACE. Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals
APC. Associated Presbyterian Churches
APM. A Puritan´s Mind
ARC. American Reformed Church
ARP. Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church
AV. Authorized Version (same as KJV)
BCF. Belgic Confession of Faith
BCO. Book of Church Order
BoT. Banner of Truth
BPC. Bible Presbyterian Church
BPS. Book of Psalms for Singing
BT. Biblical Theology
CARPC. Covenanting Association of Reformed and Presbyterian Churches
CCCC. Conservative Christian Congregational Conference
CoG. Covenant of Grace
CoR. Covenant of Redemption
CoW. Covenant of Works
CRE. Confederation of Reformed Evangelicals
CRC. Christian Reformed Church
CRPC. Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church
CT. Covenant Theology. Critical Text.
CTS. Covenant Theological Seminary
DOG. Doctrines of Grace
EP. Exclusive Psalmody
EPCA. Evangelical Presbyterian Church of Australia
ERPC. Evangelical Reformed Presbyterian Church
ESV. English Standard Version
ERQ. Eglise Reformee du Quebec (Reformed Church of Quebec)
FCS. Free Church of Scotland
FCSC. Free Church of Scotland, Continuing
FOG. Form of Government
FPCNA. Free Presbyterian Church of North America
FPCU. Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster
FRC. Free Reformed Church
FRCNA. Free Reformed Churches of North America
FV. Federal Vision
GPTS. Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
GSB. Geneva Study Bible
HNRC. Heritage Netherlands Reformed Congregations.
KJV. King James Version
KTS. Knox Theological Seminary
LBCF. London Baptist Confession of Faith (1689)
MERF. Middle East Reformed Fellowship
MT. Majority Text
NAPARC. North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council
NCT. New Covenant Theology
NGSB. New Geneva Study Bible
NIV. New International Versions
NKJV. New King James Version
NPP. New Perspective on Paul
NRC. Netherlands Reformed Church
OCRC. Orthodox Christian Reformed Church
OPC. Orthodox Presbyterian Church
PB. Puritan Board
PCA. Presbyterian Church in America
PCUSA. Presbyterian Church, United States of America
PDM. Psalms of David in Metre
PRC. Protestant Reformed Church. Presbyterian Reformed Church.
PRTS. Protestant Reformed Theological Seminary. Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary.
RCA. Reformed Church in America
RCC. Roman Catholic Church
RCJ. Reformed Church of Japan
RCM. Reformation Christian Ministries
RCSS. R.C. Sproul, Sr.
RCSJ. R.C. Sproul, Jr.
RCUS. Reformed Church in the United States
RE. Ruling Elder
REC. Reformed Episcopal Church
RES. Reformed Episcopal Seminary
RPCA. Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia
RPCGA. Reformed Presbyterian Church, General Assembly
RPCHP. Reformed Presbyterian Church (Hanover Presbytery)
RPCNA. Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America
RPCS. Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland
RPCUS. Reformed Presbyterian Church in the United States
RPTS. Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary
RPW. Regulative Principle of Worship
RSV. Revised Standard Version
RT. Received Text
RTS. Reformed Theological Seminary
RUF. Reformed University Fellowship
RV1960. Riena Valera 1960
SBC. Southern Baptist Conference
SDG. Solo Deo Gloria
ST. Systematic Theology
SWRB. Still Water Revival Books
TE. Teaching Elder
TR. Textus Receptus. Truly Reformed
TT. TableTalk
TULIP. Total Depravity, Unconditional Election, Limited Atonement, Irresistible Grace, Perseverance of the Saints. (The 5 Points of Calvinism)
URC. United Reformed Church
URCNA. United Reformed Church of North America (same as URC)
VT. Van Til
WCF. Westminster Confession of Faith
WHI. White Horse Inn
WLC. Westminster Larger Catechism
WRS. Western Reformed Seminary
WSC. Westminster Shorter Catechism. Westminster Seminary, California.
WTS. Westminster Theological Seminary. Whitefield Theological Seminary.



------------------------------

Edited to add new acronyms (through EPCA).

[Edited on 7-28-2005 by sastark]


----------



## sastark (Jul 27, 2005)

AV. Authorized Version (same as KJV)
CCCC. Conservative Christian Congregational Conference
CRC. Christian Reformed Church
MT. Majority Text
NRC. Netherlands Reformed Church
OCRC. Orthodox Christian Reformed Church
RCA. Reformed Church in America
RT. Recieved Text


----------



## Peter (Jul 27, 2005)

BPS- book of psalms for singing
PDM- Psalms of David in Metre


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## sastark (Jul 27, 2005)

AAPC. Auburn Avenue Pastor's Conference
APM. A Puritan's Mind
CRE. Confederation of Reformed Evangelicals
GPTS. Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
PB. Puritan Board
REC. Reformed Episcopal Church
RTS. Reformed Theological Seminary
SBC. Southern Baptist Conference
WHI. White Horse Inn
WSC. Westminster Seminary, California
WTS. Westminster Theological Seminary


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2005)

Way to go, Seth!

TR can also stand for 'Truly Reformed'!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 27, 2005)

NPP. New stupid Perspectives on Paul
ARLSS. Anti-Reformed like Steve Schlissel
RPTS. Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## sastark (Jul 27, 2005)

FCS. Free Church of Scotland
FCSC. Free Church of Scotland, Continuing
GSB. Geneva Study Bible
NGSB. New Geneva Study Bible
PRC. Protestant Reformed Church. Presbyterian Reformed Church
RCJ. Reformed Church of Japan
RV1960. Riena Valera 1960
TT. TableTalk


----------



## sastark (Jul 27, 2005)

BoT. Banner of Truth
FV. Federal Vision
SDG. Solo Deo Gloria
SWRB. Still Water Revival Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2005)

RCSS -- RC Sproul, Sr.
RCSJ -- RC Sproul, Jr.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2005)

FH -- Fanatical Hyperism (Hyperist)
VH -- VirginiaHuguenot


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2005)

RPCHP -- Reformed Presbyterian Church (Hanover Presbytery)


----------



## Poimen (Jul 27, 2005)

FRC - Free Reformed Church

see http://tinyurl.com/b6yb5 for more!


----------



## daveb (Jul 27, 2005)

APC - Associated Presbyterian Churches


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2005)

TE teaching elder
RE ruling elder
BOC Book of Church Order
FOG Form of Government
CoW Covenant of Works
CoG Covenant of Grace
CoR Covenant of Redemption


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jul 27, 2005)

ONSIATS-Oh, no! School is about to start!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 27, 2005)

ST = Systematic Theology 
BT = Biblical Theology


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL - bad theology
ROTFL - charismaticpaedodispypremiltheonomicuniversalist


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 27, 2005)

VT - Van Til
WTS - Whitefield Theological Seminary
BCF - Belgic Confession of Faith
LBCF - 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith
NCT - New Covenant Theology



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> BOC Book of Church Order



Isn't it usually abbreviated BCO?


----------



## Philip A (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> SBC. Southern Baptist Conference



Hey now, I thought this was supposed to be a _Reformed_ glossolali... er, glossary.


----------



## brymaes (Jul 27, 2005)

RUF - Reformed University Fellowship


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 27, 2005)

What about Colleen's DH? Does that count?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

RCC -- Roman Catholic Church


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

NAPARC -- North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

ERPC -- Evangelical Reformed Presbyterian Church
FPCNA -- Free Presbyterian Church of North America
FRCNA -- Free Reformed Churches of North America
FPCU -- Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster
RPCS -- Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland
RPCA -- Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia
EPCA -- Evangelical Presbyterian Church of Australia

[Edited on 7-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## JohnV (Jul 28, 2005)

AC - acronymophobia


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> AC - acronymophobia



 air conditioning (thankful to have it, TTHI)

TTFN!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2006)

PCUSA Acronym List

PCA - Presbyterian Alphabet Soup

Sorting Out the Presbyterians


----------



## Jon (Jun 3, 2006)

NAARIAEPA - North American Association of Reformed Individuals Against the Emerging Popularity of Acronyms


----------



## srhoades (Jun 3, 2006)

TTNTBMTTHF - This Thread Needs To Be Moved To The Humour Forum


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2006)

EPC. Evangelical Presbyterian Church
SRSB. Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible
CVBBS. Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service
CBD. Christian Book Distributors
BTS. Bahnsen Theological Seminary, Biblical Theological Seminary
SCCCS. Southern California Center for Christian Studies
ARBCA. Association of Reformed Baptist Churches in America
FIRE. Fellowship of Independent Reformed Evangelicals 
MARS. Mid-America Reformed Seminary
PCUS. Presbyterian Church in the United States (Old S. Pres. church)
PCCSA. Presbyterian Church in the Confederate States of America 
RPCES. Reformed Presbyterian Church Evangelical Synod (joined PCA in 1982) 
NWTS. Northwest Theological Seminary
FH. Framework Hypothesis
NASB. New American Standard Bible
RV. Revised Version
ASV. American Standard Version
PCRT. Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology
RSB. Reformation Study Bible
CVT. Cornelius Van Til
ML-J. Martyn Lloyd-Jones
TFU. Three Forms of Unity
HC. Heidelberg Catechism

SBC is Southern Baptist Convention BTW, not Conference.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 3, 2006)

"URC. United Reformed Church
"URCNA. United Reformed Church of North America (same as URC)"

should read as follows:

URC. United Reformed Church. United Reformed Churches in North America.
URCNA. United Reformed Churches in North America.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2006)

CPJ. The Confessional Presbyterian journal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2006)

List of Ecclesiastical Abbreviations


----------

